# (WI) HRCH UH Heidl's Mallard Machine MH (chocolate Stud )



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

CHOCOLATE STUD:UH HRCH HEIDL'S MALLARD MACHINE MH
( FC FREE SPIRIT PAR SHOOTER ) X (TOPBRASS I WANNA BE A STAR MH ) BOTH PARENTS ARE BLACK AND ONLY ONE CHOCOLATE IN PEDIGREE.
SWIPER IS 80 LBS. OF STYLE,DESIRE AND GO. 
EARNED HIS MASTER TITLE AT 27 MONTHS (9 FOR 10) 
(HRCH) HUNTING RETRIEVER CHAMPION TITLE. ( 21 FOR 21 )
(UH) UPLAND HUNTER TITLE. (4 FOR 4)
PLACED IN MULTIPLE SANTIONED OPENS AND QUALS.
ALL AMATEUR TRAINED AND HANDLED.
SWIPER IS CNM CLEAR! 
SWIPER IS HUNTED ON UPLAND AND WATERFOWL FROM CANADA TO MEXICO YEAR ROUND. PROVEN STUD WITH LOTS OF TALENT, STYLE AND DESIRE. ALSO A GREAT HOUSE AND FAMILY DOG! 

CHECK OUT PEDIGREE AND PICTURES AT : lockednloadedlabs.com

****************
CHOCOLATE STUD:
HRCH UH HEIDL'S MALLARD MACHINE MH ( FC FREE SPIRIT PAR SHOOTER ) X (TOPBRASS I WANNA BE A STAR MH ) BOTH PARENTS ARE BLACK AND ONLY ONE CHOCOLATE IN PEDIGREE. SWIPER IS 80 LBS. OF STYLE,DESIRE AND GO. EARNED HIS MASTER TITLE AT 27 MONTHS (9 FOR 10) AKC MASTERS. HUNTING RETRIEVER CHAMPION TITLE. (27 FOR 27 ) UKC FINISHED. UPLAND HUNTER TITLE ( 4 FOR 4 ) UKC UPLAND.HAS A QUALIFYING RESERVE JAM AND HAS COMPLETED THE 3 QUALS SWIPER HAS RUN. PLACED IN MULTIPLE SANTIONED OPENS AND QUALS. ALL AMATEUR TRAINED AND HANDLED. SWIPER HAS TITLED PUPS AT ALL AKC HUNT TEST LEVELS. SWIPER IS HUNTED ON UPLAND AND WATERFOWL FROM CANADA TO MEXICO YEAR ROUND. PROVEN STUD WITH LOTS OF TALENT, STYLE AND DESIRE. ALSO A GREAT HOUSE AND FAMILY DOG! SWIPER HAS ALL CLEARENCES AND IS CNM CLEAR!!! NATURAL AND SHIPPED SEMEN AVAILABLE!!! CHECK OUT PEDIGREE AND PICTURES AT : lockednloadedlabs.com

***************
_6th duplicate ad combined with original ad_

CHOCOLATE STUD: HRCH UH HEIDL'S MALLARD MACHINE MH ( FC FREE SPIRIT PAR SHOOTER ) X (TOPBRASS I WANNA BE A STAR MH ) BOTH PARENTS ARE BLACK AND ONLY ONE CHOCOLATE IN PEDIGREE. SWIPER IS 80 LBS. OF STYLE,DESIRE AND GO. EARNED HIS MASTER TITLE AT 27 MONTHS (9 FOR 10) AKC MASTERS. HUNTING RETRIEVER CHAMPION TITLE. (31 FOR 31 ) UKC FINISHED. UPLAND HUNTER TITLE ( 4 FOR 4 ) UKC UPLAND.HAS A QUALIFYING RESERVE JAM AND JAM HAS COMPLETED THE 3 QUALS SWIPER HAS RUN. PLACED IN MULTIPLE SANTIONED OPENS AND QUALS. ALL AMATEUR TRAINED AND HANDLED. SWIPER HAS TITLED PUPS AT ALL AKC LEVELS. SWIPER IS HUNTED ON UPLAND AND WATERFOWL FROM CANADA TO MEXICO YEAR ROUND. PROVEN STUD WITH LOTS OF TALENT, STYLE AND DESIRE. ALSO A GREAT HOUSE AND FAMILY DOG! SWIPER HAS ALL CLEARENCES AND IS CNM CLEAR!!! NATURAL AND SHIPPED SEMEN AVAILABLE!!! CHECK OUT PEDIGREE AND PICTURES AT : lockednloadedlabs.com


----------

